# Knitting Weekend



## Knittynana (May 26, 2013)

Just got an invitation for a weekend of knitting instructions
sometime in May in New Hampshire. The cost was $ 695.00 How do my sister KPers feel about this?


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

A weekend of knitting with kindred spirits sounds wonderful to me. For $695 it would depend on what all that includes. If it's room and board as well as instruction, I'd say it is a bargain. If it is only instruction, I would pass.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

What does the price include besides classes? And who is giving the instructions?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

What does $695 stand for: cruise, lodging, food, spa, massages. I never went on a knitting weekend but would like to go on affordable one.


----------



## Knittynana (May 26, 2013)

The classes are offered by Interweave Knits. I do not think the offer includes lodging.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Without food and lodging? That's way too expensive..IMHO


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Can I ask where in NH it is being held? Thanx - nitnana from NH!


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

Knittynana said:


> The classes are offered by Interweave Knits. I do not think the offer includes lodging.


Way to expensive


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

nitnana said:


> Can I ask where in NH it is being held? Thanx - nitnana from NH!


http://www.interweaveknittinglab.com/ehome/interweaveknittinglab.com/160345/?&&


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Very expensive particularly as you either take your own materials or pay for them at different workshops.
Add to that accommodation (if necessary), food, etc.

Not living in the US, I really have little knowledge of the presenters, therefore don't know if it would be worth the costs involved.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I wouldn't pay that, but if you want to go and have the money, do it. Just be sure to find out where it will held before you sign up. I looked quickly but couldn't find what the venue is for this. My daughter had a not so great experience a couple of years ago with one of these things and she researches now.


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

I would host a "knitting weekend" at my house in Michigan for half that amount including food/lodging! Any takers???


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

I see you live in Pa..so I believe these are all workshops,,probably have to buy yarn, I'm sure you have the other items. I would call them and inquire. It's a very intense course,,,,research the teachers. Than look into travel and lodging,,,it looks like Manchester, NH. See if anyone else is going and maybe you can share rooms like we do when I go to scrapbook conventions.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

As I looked through their website you pay for food, getting there, materials, the fee they charge is for teaching. And there is a cancellation fee of $150. Way to expensive.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I can't imagine paying the much for what amounts to classes if it doesn't include room, meals, materials and lots of other extras.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Way too expensive for a weekend. I know some people who are cruising for a week and are not paying too much more than that! I live in NH in the summer and would love to have a knitter's weekend.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

TFurlo said:


> I would host a "knitting weekend" at my house in Michigan for half that amount including food/lodging! Any takers???


I hear Saginaw is lovely so I've always wanted to go there. I'm in!!


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

All I can think is ( $695 for a weekend of classes and nothing else included. )They have got to be kidding! I would expect to have at least the lodging included for that price. With that being said, if you can afford it and want to go, do it.


----------



## Knittynana (May 26, 2013)

That is what I thought. LYS are the way to go.


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

I also give instruction on how to make The Endless Mountain Sampler Afghan. they are 8" squares in all different patterns and when finished it's handsome you Just need size 8 knitting needles, 2 double pointed needles, a cable needle and a ball of 4 ply. There is also a fiber festival very close to my home in September


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

That's odd, I looked at their site and most 2 day classes are $250 to $295.00. I don't see that class even listed. I think $695.00 for 2 or even 3 days is outrageous! That price sounds like a week long class. Especially if it's not private instruction. I suppose if you have the money and want to go, don't let us sour you, smile, have fun and sign up. Money is all relative, what's expensive to me (Midwesterner) might be a deal in PA, IMHO. I think that should at least include ALL materials including needles.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

Think about this, this retreat cost $139. per day. I can think of many things I would do if I was to spend that much money each day for 5 days.
Count me out.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

If it's something you really want to do and can afford it, you should go. You would probably learn a lot as opposed to the classes at Stitches since they are only an hour or so long. 
Although, I would spend the money on a nice cabinet to store my yarn in and spend more time at my lys or elsewhere knitting with others.


----------



## Pancakesmum (Nov 29, 2012)

Seems a bit costly if room and board is not included but, if you are going to learn something new, go and treat yourself.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

This *weekend* begins with classes starting on Thursday through Sunday afternoon, and there are many options of 3 hour, 6 hour, and 12 hour (two day) classes over the four days. The $695 price is the early registrant price which has been extended to 2/28 (tells me that a lot of people haven't bitten on it yet for the full four days) and includes unlimited choice of classes, so you could take 6 classes (a two day class and 4 three hour classes),4 classes (4 6 hour--full day clases), or 8 classes (4 full day, 4 3 hour classes) for that price. The hotel accommodations are, as I recall $139/night and do not include meals, but then Stitches doesn't include these either in their prices. It's at the Radisson as I recall in Manchester NH, where the convention center is there. What you need to look at more is the selection of classes and who the teachers are. Most are pretty well known and most of the techniques are at least advanced beginner. I am considering, mostly because it's not a good week for me to take time off and the cost with room is more than I also want to spend, although there are less expensive accommodations within easy driving distance (I've been to SOAR when it was there a few years ago), taking a class or two on the weekend and visiting the marketplace. That said, I'm hoping the marketplace has more than the dozen vendors I saw initially on the website. But, I also went up to their marketplace year before last when they did this in the fall and, compared to the one at Stitches East, found it disappointing.

Too bad one of us who lives fairly close wouldn't like some house guests for the weekend <G>.


----------

